
It’s Almost Impossible to Tell If Your iPhone Has Been Hacked - valiant-comma
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pajkkz/its-almost-impossible-to-tell-if-iphone-has-been-hacked
======
OrgNet
> In 2016, Apple took down an app made by Esser that was specifically designed
> to detect malicious jailbreaks.

Are there any alternatives?

